# Oh Sunny Day



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Really nice day.. Grass mats are now building with each tide. Had one pull our hook and clean our lines twice. Luckily I had some very responsive fisherman who helped avert any tackle losses. They drove down from Reading PA got some very nice blue cats. One nice channel and a yellow too. 

































At end of tide the day was done.. biggest fish they ever caught. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great fish.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

Now that is what I would call a great day fishing. Yep you made their day.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Excellent catches.


----------

